# Jumping in the boat



## Gramps50 (Aug 8, 2012)

This fish wanted to be caught so bad that he didn't bother attacking anything I was throwing but jumped right in the boat, go figure.....




Looks to me like it's head is on upside down


----------



## shamoo (Aug 8, 2012)

It likes ya Gramps :LOL2:


----------



## Wallijig (Aug 8, 2012)

Is it like they say dogs look like their owners, fish look like fishermans who's boat they jumper in? LOL

They have been moving into our river systems, but with dry and little water flow we are having they think good portion of them are dieing off. I have never seen any jump behind my boat yet, however I stick to lakes and not on river system that much if at all.


----------



## Gramps50 (Aug 8, 2012)

shamoo said:


> It likes ya Gramps :LOL2:



If ya all think it's that good maybe I'll enter it into this months photo contest


----------



## Gramps50 (Aug 8, 2012)

Wallijig said:


> Is it like they say dogs look like their owners, fish look like fishermans who's boat they jumper in? LOL
> 
> They have been moving into our river systems, but with dry and little water flow we are having they think good portion of them are dieing off. I have never seen any jump behind my boat yet, however I stick to lakes and not on river system that much if at all.



I think it has more hair than me.... :x


----------



## fender66 (Aug 9, 2012)

Those damn Asian Carp. Hope you killed it. I can't stand them and have had many jump in my boat. I'd swear I've seen these things go nearly 20 pounds.


----------



## Gramps50 (Aug 9, 2012)

fender66 said:


> Those damn Asian Carp. Hope you killed it. I can't stand them and have had many jump in my boat. I'd swear I've seen these things go nearly 20 pounds.



It won't be jumping in another boat or jumping at all as far as that goes. Cats should be feeding on him by now.


----------



## 00 mod (Aug 28, 2012)

They get a lot bigger than 20 lbs!!!







Jeff


----------



## theyyounggun (Aug 28, 2012)

:shock: Did that jump in your boat?


----------



## Rippen Lips (Aug 28, 2012)

God I hate those things. I had a good one jump and hit me in the head at full throttle. It blackened both my eyes and gave me a slight concision.


----------



## jigngrub (Aug 28, 2012)

Those things are s'posed to be good to eat, try the next one that hitches a ride Gramps. :wink: 

I'm glad we don't have those things down here in 'Bama, y'all keep them up north eh!


----------



## vahunter (Aug 29, 2012)

00 mod said:


> They get a lot bigger than 20 lbs!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dannnngggg! That's a biggin


----------



## Captain Ahab (Aug 29, 2012)

Tell us about catching that fish - you fish for them like any other carp?


----------



## fender66 (Aug 29, 2012)

Captain Ahab said:


> Tell us about catching that fish - you fish for them like any other carp?



Hells yessss....I want to know more too. Like...what on earth are you doing with it. Eat it....use it for target practice. Put it on the beach and watch it struggle and die a slow death..... :roll:


----------



## Gramps50 (Aug 29, 2012)

From what I understand they don't have stomachs and only eat zooplankton and algae. As many of there as there are where I fish I have never caught on on a hook. The like the top of the water and jump when scared so they are bow hunted around here.

I have heard they are good to eat but never tried one, it's real hard to eat something that ugly.


----------



## 00 mod (Aug 30, 2012)

That one was caught with a 10/0 treble hook. I HATE THEM, worse than anything and was doing my part of eradication. Catfish equipment with 80 lb mono, treble, and 2 oz lead. Throw out in that running water behind me, and start yanking. We killed about 30 that day. 

About the eating, even the "locals" didn't want them. Only the buffalo we snagged. 

BTW- The game warden stopped by and gave us some hints on how to snag more( even with the over sized trebles)

Jeff


----------



## fender66 (Aug 31, 2012)

> BTW- The game warden stopped by and gave us some hints on how to snag more( even with the over sized trebles)



I certainly don't want to go fishing for these, but....what are some of those hints. Curiosity killed the cat.


----------



## vahunter (Aug 31, 2012)

This is how it is done:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yhfd9dIkXEk&feature=youtube_gdata_player

I saw this video somewhere else a good while back and I was non stop laughing.


----------



## Gramps50 (Aug 31, 2012)

vahunter said:


> This is how it is done:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yhfd9dIkXEk&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> I saw this video somewhere else a good while back and I was non stop laughing.



Those guys are a riot.

Guess I will have to get out my big cat rod and get some BIG treble hooks and go fishing.........


----------



## 00 mod (Sep 1, 2012)

fender66 said:


> > BTW- The game warden stopped by and gave us some hints on how to snag more( even with the over sized trebles)
> 
> 
> 
> I certainly don't want to go fishing for these, but....what are some of those hints. Curiosity killed the cat.




2 trebles. LOL And don't worry about him giving us a ticket. He hates them worse than we do! He said they ruin our fishery, but they ruin HIS job!

Jeff


----------

